# Confessions



## Ma'am (Dec 4, 2019)

As per the title, this thread is for confessions, starting with "I confess..."  :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Ma'am (Dec 4, 2019)

I confess that I am watching the Real Housewives of New Jersey. And I plan to watch the Real Housewives of Dallas next.

I know it's wrong but I just can't stop. :icon_bounce:


----------



## Foxee (Dec 4, 2019)

I confess that I like real good egg nog in my coffee. A lotta highly alcoholic nog. 

I ran out of nog, that's how much I liked that.

(I didn't even used to like egg nog...oop, two confessions for the price of one)


----------



## Ma'am (Dec 5, 2019)

double post


----------



## Ma'am (Dec 5, 2019)

I confess that I hate slippers or house shoes or whatever you call them. They're usually quite stupid and ratty looking and you can't put your feet up on the upholstery or bed with them on (or shouldn't, anyway). Why not just wear some nice machine washable socks instead? I just realized today that I hate slippers. Also, I'm not too sure about anyone who wears them!


----------



## KenTR (Dec 5, 2019)

I confess that I put my house slipper clad feet wherever they need to go. On the couch, on the coffee table, on the cat, anywhere. True, they don't pay rent, but they have a right to their freedom.


----------



## Amnesiac (Dec 5, 2019)

This motel air conditioner has seen horrible, horrible things, but it will never confess.


----------



## escorial (Dec 5, 2019)

I confess today I buried another body on the beach then took my trophy selfie on top of it...


----------



## Amnesiac (Dec 10, 2019)

I tell my dog: "I killed a man." He licks my face and wags his tail and says, "That's okay. You're the best! I love you anyway!"

I tell my cat: "I killed a man." She stretches real long, and extends her claws, and replies, "Well, it's about time!"


----------



## escorial (Dec 10, 2019)

Why can't you buy mouse flavoured cat food..


----------



## Amnesiac (Dec 10, 2019)

Escorial, this is disturbing, my friend.

1. How do you know what cat food tastes like?
2. How do you know what mice taste like?
3. How do you know cat food, in fact, is _not_ mouse flavored?


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 10, 2019)

Amnesiac said:


> Escorial, this is disturbing, my friend.
> 
> 1. How do you know what cat food tastes like?
> 2. How do you know what mice taste like?
> 3. How do you know cat food, in fact, is _not_ mouse flavored?




:shock: Yessss!!! Do tell, Escorial.... Inquiring minds want to know [I think ] I promise, no judgment here....


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 10, 2019)

:shame:  I confess, I watch "My 600 pound life"  while eating flaming hot Doritos dipped in chocolate covered cherry ice cream .... and I secretly promise myself that tomorrow, I will start jogging on my treadmill....


----------



## escorial (Dec 10, 2019)

I've eaten white chocolate mice an pink ones


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 10, 2019)

escorial said:


> I've eaten white chocolate mice an pink ones



Are you teasing??? OR.... Maybe this is an English treat.... hummmm ... not real mice.... right?


----------



## Irwin (Dec 10, 2019)

I confess that I often veg out on the couch late at night watching YouTube videos of comedians and classic rock bands.


----------



## escorial (Dec 10, 2019)

The white ones are a milky choc an the pink is strawberry flavoured..why shaped like mice I have no idea but you can buy them in sweet shops...


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 10, 2019)

escorial said:


> The white ones are a milky choc an the pink is strawberry flavoured..why shaped like mice I have no idea but you can buy them in sweet shops...




Sounds yummy and the name is clever....chocolate mice.... I wonder.... I bet they would be good with Doritos...


----------



## escorial (Dec 10, 2019)

For sum reason people like to eat chocolate animals..rabbits,frogs..raindeer...weird


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 10, 2019)

escorial said:


> For sum reason people like to eat chocolate animals..rabbits,frogs..raindeer...weird



Yes, here in the USA, we have a treat called "Animal Cookies", we also have something called "gummy Worms"... but my favorite is something called "peeps" They are only available around Easter... They are a marshmallow covered in sugar, shaped like a baby chick... I confess, I always bite the head off the chick first... lol...


----------



## Ma'am (Dec 10, 2019)

Peeps in the microwave!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRT1f5luywU


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 10, 2019)

Ma'am said:


> Peeps in the microwave!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRT1f5luywU




LOL.... I would sooooo do THAT....


----------



## Darkkin (Dec 10, 2019)

Streaming Iron Chef America while I make Hamburger Helper...


----------



## Foxee (Dec 10, 2019)

I like to buy Hershey's milk chocolate bars (size XL) and hide them to eat all by myself.


----------



## Darkkin (Dec 10, 2019)

Cold mashed potatoes topped with ketchup is one of my favourite food combinations...


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 11, 2019)

Darkkin said:


> Streaming Iron Chef America while I make Hamburger Helper...



LOL.... I can't stop laughing.... ahhhh love it, maybe put on some music, sip some wine and serve that Hamburger helper on china... well, I confess, I love Hamburger helper, the Potato Stroganoff with a dollop of sour cream on top.... love it... THAT is gourmet comfort food...


----------



## escorial (Dec 11, 2019)

reached a milestone today with hitting double figures for my 10th victim

plus they have all been WF members I lured to the beach


----------



## Xango (Dec 11, 2019)

I confess that I absolutely judge you for not using a blinker to change lanes  haha


----------



## Amnesiac (Dec 11, 2019)

escorial said:


> reached a milestone today with hitting double figures for my 10th victimView attachment 25160
> plus they have all been WF members I lured to the beach



Did they taste like cat food?


----------



## Olly Buckle (Dec 11, 2019)

I confess, my perfection surpasses Mary Poppins.


----------



## KenTR (Dec 11, 2019)

I sneaked onto the bus through the back door this morning.


----------



## Darkkin (Dec 11, 2019)

[video=youtube_share;W3ZHPJT2Kp4]https://youtu.be/W3ZHPJT2Kp4[/video]

This librarian is my hero...


----------



## escorial (Dec 12, 2019)

Mice were a Roman delicacy...


----------



## Amnesiac (Dec 12, 2019)

Standing in front of my formation, when one of the privates turns and hocks a loogie right onto the pavement. I went stomping up to him. "What did you do?"
He looked blankly at me.
"WHAT DID YOU DO!?"
He stammered, "I... had to spit, sergeant."
"Look what you did to my pavement! Pick it up!"
He looked at me with that dumb, blank look again.
"PICK IT THE F*CK UP!! RIGHT NOW!!"
He tentatively leaned over and sorta' scooped his loogie into his hand.
"Now put it in your pocket!"
(Again, with the blank, stupid look)
"I SAID PUT IT IN YOUR GODDAMNED POCKET RIGHT THE F*CK NOW!!"
He kinda' smeared his loogie into his pocket for a second.
"Now, if you spit in my formation again, on my pavement, you're going to open your pocket so every single motherf*cker in this platoon can spit in your pocket! Do you f*cking understand me?!"
"Y-yes, sergeant!"
"Good!"


----------



## Foxee (Dec 12, 2019)

I intend to skip flossing tonight.


...my son said that dance is cringy now anyway.


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord (Dec 13, 2019)

I confess I am supposed to be doing homework.


----------



## tinacrabapple (Dec 13, 2019)

I confess if my dog dies, I might feel like a widow.  (Not meant to make light of some people's pain at the loss of a spouse.)


----------



## Irwin (Dec 13, 2019)

I just turned on cartoons for the dog to watch so he won't be bored.


----------



## Amnesiac (Dec 20, 2019)

I confess, I honestly, deeply, and truly despise probably..... 95% of the human race, and most of that is related to their basic lack of human consideration and manners. Like, extermination and genocide are not, in and of themselves, _bad_ ideas, per se.


----------



## Amnesiac (Dec 20, 2019)

If a hostile alien ship landed, and the delegation asked me, "Give me one reason why I shouldn't vaporize the whole human race!"

Me: "Hell if I know! Need some help?"


----------



## Olly Buckle (Dec 20, 2019)

Amnesiac said:


> If a hostile alien ship landed, and the delegation asked me, "Give me one reason why I shouldn't vaporize the whole human race!"
> 
> Me: "Hell if I know! Need some help?"



That is seeing the alien as though they are human, why should they be hostile? Why would they want to wipe out a species? Those are human tricks. Mind you you do have them asking first, humans don't worry about the other species' point of view, they simply kill, no questions.


----------



## Foxee (Dec 20, 2019)

Amnesiac said:


> *If a hostile alien ship landed*, and the delegation asked me, "Give me one reason why I shouldn't vaporize the whole human race!"
> 
> Me: "Hell if I know! Need some help?"





Olly Buckle said:


> That is seeing the alien as though they are human, why should they be hostile?


Not at all. This is specifying that it is a hostile alien ship that is landing rather than a benign alien ship, that's all.


Incidentally, I confess that I let my daughter convince me that she was sick so that I could avoid going to work. (My work requires a doc's excuse and it was still better to sit in an exam room than go to work)


----------



## Darkkin (Dec 23, 2019)

I appreciate the fact that people are leary of my dog...It just means they will more likely give me space when I am out and about.  The space bubble, thusly remains intact.


----------



## KenTR (Dec 23, 2019)

Olly Buckle said:


> That is seeing the alien as though they are human, why should they be hostile?



It might have something to do with the 128934000 pieces of junk we've dumped in space.

If any space aliens are aware of us, I'd guess they are just biding their time waiting for us to go extinct. 

Of course, if the earth becomes unsustainable, it will be the privileged few who ride those rockets into space in search of a new home. 

What a hoot! An entire civilization whittled down to those with the most money and power.

A civilization without empathy wouldn't last a month.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Dec 23, 2019)

I am trying to think of another species that is 'hostile', Predatory, defensive, aggressive, yes, but hostile? When hostilities break out it is always between men , surely?



> A civilization without empathy wouldn't last a month.



How about Romans, when they conquered a city they would kill everything, men women, children, cows, horses, cat and dogs, and they lasted around two thousand years all told.


----------



## TL Murphy (Dec 23, 2019)

Chimpanzees. Magpies.


----------



## midnightpoet (Dec 23, 2019)

I confess I keep making the same mistake over and over again while expecting different results.  For example, I've been married twice.:highly_amused:


----------



## Dan Rhys (Dec 23, 2019)

I confess that I pegged my 7th grade Social Studies teacher with a rock during school hours--with only my brother witnessing it--but I let a known troublemaker get the blame for it.


----------



## clark (Dec 24, 2019)

Midnight -- take comfort from the old saw: "Fuck me over once. . .shame on YOU! Fuck me over twice. . .shame on ME!"  So look at it this way:  you've gone thru the two whacks. You've fulfilled the prophesy, if you will. So now it's clear sailing! If you marry again, it will be nothing out blue skies and red roses. Or perhaps lessons 1 and 2 have alerted you to your innate lack of talent for the married state, so you won't do it again. Either way it's win-win. You are so lucky!


----------



## midnightpoet (Dec 24, 2019)

I was only half kidding as my second has lasted 39 years.  If I outlive her I don't intend to try again (despite all her health problems she may outlive me yet).


----------



## Greg William (Dec 24, 2019)

I confess that I sometimes enjoy watching old reruns of The Hills. What can I say, there's not much going on but everyone looks so good.


----------



## Irwin (Dec 25, 2019)

I confess that sometimes I do Internet searches for people in hopes that they're not doing well. Sometimes, a bit of schadenfreude is good.


----------



## Earp (Dec 25, 2019)

I confess I've never ridden a horse.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Dec 26, 2019)

I confess the only time I ever rode a horse (nearly sixty years ago) it was because a girl I fancied offered to give me a lesson.


----------



## KenTR (Dec 26, 2019)

I confess that I am still in my bathrobe, am making no attempts at cognizance, and intend to remain that way for the remainder of the day.


----------



## Earp (Dec 27, 2019)

I confess I have no interest in musical theater. I wouldn't walk across the street to see _Hamilton_ for free.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Dec 28, 2019)

I confess I have never heard of 'Hamilton' before, probably because I share your lack of interest, why spoil a perfectly good story by interspersing it with unbelievable songs?


----------



## Irwin (Dec 28, 2019)

I confess that I saw Hamilton and thought it was okay, but for what my wife paid for those tickets, I could have bought a new guitar! Holy crap!


----------



## KenTR (Dec 28, 2019)

I need to clean my bathroom stall
And match my orphaned socks.
I've yet to sort my summer clothes
and put them in a box.
There's spider webs above my bed
that bring me troubled dreams.
And even though it shines, my sink
is probably not that clean.

There's unmade calls and unpaid bills
and stuff to put on shelves.
And in my fridge some sticky goo
That just won't clean itself.
Dust and cat hair everywhere!
I've lost my favorite cap!
To all these things I should attend
but I shall take a nap.


----------



## Amnesiac (Jan 2, 2020)

I confess that so far, in 2020, I've succeeded in being a gluttonous, lazy, Netflix binge-watching, nap-taking, antisocial piece of shit. And I am not the least bit sorry, nor do I feel the least bit guilty about ANY of it. I REGRET NOTHING!!!


----------



## Amnesiac (Jan 2, 2020)

I also confess to making the most bitchin' shampoo mohawks EVER!


----------



## KenTR (Jan 2, 2020)

Amnesiac said:


> I confess that so far, in 2020, I've succeeded in being a gluttonous, lazy, Netflix binge-watching, nap-taking, antisocial piece of shit. And I am not the least bit sorry, nor do I feel the least bit guilty about ANY of it. I REGRET NOTHING!!!


----------



## Amnesiac (Jan 2, 2020)

Last confession: If you need it torn, broken spilled, done inside-out, upside-down, and ass-backwards, I'm your man!


----------



## Foxee (Jan 3, 2020)

I confess in the rush of attempting to get healthy in the new year I totally intend to bake a cake. Sue me.


----------



## Irwin (Jan 3, 2020)

I confess that sometimes I wish the whole damned system would collapse, which it will inevitably do. The only question is: When? 

Actually, there's another question: I just ate some grapes and noticed that one in the bunch had mold on it, so I tossed them in the trash. But if I ate a moldy grape, am I gonna die?

There's one more question: Is the system going to collapse from all the debt or from an enormously cataclysmic flood brought on by global warming? For people who don't believe in global warming, will they deny the existence of the flood, even if their homes get washed into the ocean? They'll just sit there on a couch looking forward as if watching TV as they're being carried downstream into the river and finally into the ocean. Perhaps they'll comment on how realistic it all seems as they're drowning.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 3, 2020)

I confess I was brought up by a biologist who taught me not to worry about mould on low protein things like grapes, "A bit of penicillium won't hurt." But to be careful of high protein stuff like meat, "Botulism kills".

Ps. it's the yeast on the outside of grapes that turn the juice into wine, therefore wine equals off grapes. If you are worried about the grapes don't drink the wine


----------



## Ma'am (Jan 3, 2020)

Olly Buckle said:


> I confess I was brought up by a biologist who taught me not to worry about mould on low protein things like grapes, "A bit of penicillium won't hurt." But to be careful of high protein stuff like meat, "Botulism kills".
> 
> Interesting. Thanks.
> 
> Ps. it's the yeast on the outside of grapes that turn the juice into wine, therefore wine equals off grapes. If you are worried about the grapes don't drink the wine



Pruno! (I watch the prison shows)


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova (Jan 6, 2020)

One of the cats was in the ER with a bad infection. The daily cost was astronomical. I won't post the cost no one would believe it.
The hospital billed me daily. I paid day to day because that's how the animal hospital rolls with the books.

I could dump our life savings on this and my wife would be all for it. A whole new definition of animal lover.

A week later we could bring the cat home and I paid the last days bill there on exit. One day's charge mind ya.
The wife took that as the entire bill for the stay, me not mentioning nor correcting that it was just the one, last days tab.

Cat made it another 5 years to 21 BTW.


----------



## EntrepreneurRideAlong (Jan 6, 2020)

I confess, that I have not gotten out of bed yet. It's currently 2pm...I got up. Grabbed my laptop. Now I'm supposed to be editing/publishing a YouTube video but INSTEAD, I'm in bed with my dogs on this forum


----------



## Ma'am (Jan 6, 2020)

Dive Bar Casanova said:


> One of the cats was in the ER with a bad infection. The daily cost was astronomical. I won't post the cost no one would believe it.
> The hospital billed me daily. I paid day to day because that's how the animal hospital rolls with the books.
> 
> I could dump our life savings on this and my wife would be all for it. A whole new definition of animal lover.
> ...




Yikes. I have heard lots of scary high vet bill stories. They seem to be the same as human medical bills, but usually without the insurance or even a payment plan. 

What a cute baby! And must have had some amazing care from you two, to live for _21 years_.

My kitty (nearly eighteen) is at the end. I was going back and forth between having her put down and just letting her stay home with us. The more I read, the less sure I was about which way was crueler or kinder. So many people have such strong opinions on it, both ways. Then a third option dawned on me that I like better. Husband is a medical person and we happen to have the recommended meds on hand. So, after researching it, he is giving her shots of painkillers. 

I also learned that in many places it's now illegal to bury your pet in your yard. I don't know what the rationale behind it is though.


----------



## Ma'am (Jan 6, 2020)

EntrepreneurRideAlong said:


> I confess, that I have not gotten out of bed yet. It's currently 2pm...I got up. Grabbed my laptop. Then made some edits to my blog and added some new niche site ideas to my site. Now I'm supposed to be editing/publishing a YouTube video but INSTEAD, I'm in bed with my dogs on this forum



Oh. Are we supposed to get out of bed _every_ day now?


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova (Jan 6, 2020)

Ma'am said:


> Yikes. I have heard lots of scary high vet bill stories. They seem to be the same as human medical bills, but usually without the insurance or even a payment plan.
> 
> What a cute baby! And must have had some amazing care from you two, to live for _21 years_.
> 
> ...



Is the pet health insurance worth it?


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 7, 2020)

> I also learned that in many places it's now illegal to bury your pet in your yard. I don't know what the rationale behind it is though.



Someone on the council owns a pet cemetery franchise? Sorry, cynical.

I told the missus she needn't make a fuss, just bury me in the back yard, she investigated, turns out you can here, there is a bit of paperwork and it tends to knock a bit off the value of the house though. She said she would if I dug the hole before I die.


----------



## KenTR (Jan 7, 2020)

Olly Buckle said:


> I told the missus she needn't make a fuss, just bury me in the back yard, she investigated, turns out you can here, there is a bit of paperwork and it tends to knock a bit off the value of the house though. She said she would if I dug the hole before I die.



I want my body to be dumped in the woods to frighten drunk, horny teenagers.


----------



## Ma'am (Jan 7, 2020)

Bought some syringes last night, which was a strange experience. You have to ask the pharmacist for them, then wait while he stares you down, deciding if you're a junkie or not, I guess. I felt so successful when I was allowed to buy them, though.


----------



## Foxee (Jan 7, 2020)

I confess that when my extremely controlling client made me clear off the frost from the car windows, I ignored the directions he persisted in shouting at me through the half-open window.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 8, 2020)

Ma'am said:


> Bought some syringes last night, which was a strange experience. You have to ask the pharmacist for them, then wait while he stares you down, deciding if you're a junkie or not, I guess. I felt so successful when I was allowed to buy them, though.



That seems strange and counterproductive. Sharing syringes is a known way of spreading AIDS, and any other disease, surely junkies should be encouraged to buy new ones. Besides which discouraging customers when you are in the retail business is simply bad business.


----------



## Ma'am (Jan 8, 2020)

Dive Bar Casanova said:


> Is the pet health insurance worth it?



I've never looked into it much so I don't know.


----------



## Ma'am (Jan 8, 2020)

Olly Buckle said:


> That seems strange and counterproductive. Sharing syringes is a known way of spreading AIDS, and any other disease, surely junkies should be encouraged to buy new ones. Besides which discouraging customers when you are in the retail business is simply bad business.



Yeah, I don't know what that's all about but they keep them behind the pharmacy counter. You don't have to sign for them or anything but you do have to ask. Maybe they don't want to encourage junkies to come into the store or maybe syringes are something that's commonly stolen. Hmm. Must google it now...


----------



## Ma'am (Jan 8, 2020)

Okay, in the US, it varies by state. Some states will only sell you a certain number without a prescription, which does sound crazy. Other states won't sell them to minors. 

https://www.walgreens.com/topic/faq/questionandanswer.jsp?questionTierId=700020&faqId=7700001

ETA: And at other places, there's no law but the company leaves it up to the pharmacist's discretion. Apparently, some of them require you to show proof that you use a legal injectable drug (like insulin). The reason is, they don't want junkies shooting up in the bathroom or parking lot, leaving used needles around or even overdosing on their property.

Well now, ya learn something every day, huh?


----------



## Gofa (Jan 10, 2020)

I confess to being a lesbian trapped in a man’s body 
its always been this way and I'm very happy with how things are
as to men
lets face the truth here
i will never date one 
before there is a raising of PC alarm
i have a friend and she has the same taste in women as i have


----------



## Ma'am (Jan 11, 2020)

I confess that I don't want to confess my confession.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 11, 2020)

Ma'am said:


> I confess that I don't want to confess my confession.



Probably a good move considering the nature of it


----------



## Gofa (Jan 14, 2020)

Ma'am said:


> I confess that I don't want to confess my confession.



me thinks you protest too much and not confessing tells much


----------



## River Rose (Jan 15, 2020)

People think I am the girl next door. Good thing I keep my door locked...


----------



## midnightpoet (Jan 15, 2020)

...and the shades drawn?;-)

While I'm on the subject, I confess of my favorite movie scenes is in "The heat of the night" when the deputy is sitting in his patrol car sweating like a pig while watching the lady in the house slowly undress. Shades wide open. You could just smell the humidity dripping off the magnolia leaves.
Lawzy, lawzy.


----------



## River Rose (Jan 17, 2020)

I must confess I am laying naked in bed,,,thinking of you. Missing your smell. Missing your touch. Missing your masculine body next to mine.


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 17, 2020)

I confess... I want to spend the day in my PJ's, lounging on the couch, eating Doritos and watching "Blind Date".... however.... I have a lot to do today... unless... I put off today, what I can do tomorrow....but I wonder... do I have enough Doritos to last ALL day.... hummmm....gawd I better check...


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 17, 2020)

Firemajic said:


> I confess... I want to spend the day in my PJ's, lounging on the couch, eating Doritos and watching "Blind Date".... however.... I have a lot to do today... unless... I put off today, what I can do tomorrow....but I wonder... do I have enough Doritos to last ALL day.... hummmm....gawd I better check...


Get out and walk that dog. She knows no better so she will go along with it if you don't, but she will be happier, calmer, and fitter for a few miles walking. So will you.


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 17, 2020)

Olly Buckle said:


> Get out and walk that dog. She knows no better so she will go along with it if you don't, but she will be happier, calmer, and fitter for a few miles walking. So will you.



A "few MILES"????? gawd... it is cold, Ollie... smooch does not like the cold, she is almost hairless...


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 17, 2020)

Walk fast to keep warm.


----------



## Irwin (Jan 17, 2020)

I confess that, here it is, 17 days into the new year, and I still haven't cleaned my office. Although I did clean my desk, so that's something, but I just moved all the crap from my desk to the side table.


----------



## Amnesiac (Jan 17, 2020)

I confess, I was kept awake until very late, last night. I am very sleepy, and yawning and stretching like a lion in the sun....


----------



## -xXx- (Jan 17, 2020)

i confess i have taken to listening to bbc in the midst of night.
brexit.
my brain is processing no tariff gift baskets from UK and
restocking fish in places i can't even find brasscaps for.
maybe those little sponsor umbrella pods from _hunger games_
and a decent potato launcher.....
_*runs toward random repurpose collection*
*makes unnecessary noise*
*stares down too-close-to-comment-or*_
*whispers*
*"it's an international cooperation thing"*
*"back away"*


----------



## PiP (Jan 17, 2020)

Good luck if you can make any sense of Brexit, -xXx-  It's now a banned topic of conversation in our house.

My confession: I'm a chocoholic. Today I was clearing out my desk draws of all the rubbish I'd accumulated over the years and I found dozens of chocolate wrappers.  No wonder I am a porker.


----------



## Irwin (Jan 17, 2020)

I confess that I'd like to see some major rioting in Virginia on Monday... as long as nobody gets hurt.


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 18, 2020)

Olly Buckle said:


> Walk fast to keep warm.




 I confess, I did walk Smooch, but first I drove her to a Farm Supply store that allows you to bring your dog inside, and Smooch and I walked in there ... They have live chickens for sale, and there was this beautiful rooster .... I confess, I wanted to buy him and bring him home....


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 18, 2020)

Firemajic said:


> I confess, I wanted to buy him and bring him home....



Bet Smooch would love that. Yum with entertainment.


----------



## River Rose (Jan 21, 2020)

I must confess,,,I have a thirst for the unusual. A need for the unconventional. A desire to skip down the path less wandered.


----------



## Irwin (Jan 21, 2020)

I confess that I don't care one iota what Harry and Meghan do.
I confess that I wish Hillary would go away and stay away.


----------



## Amnesiac (Jan 21, 2020)

Irwin said:


> I confess that I don't care one iota what Harry and Meghan do.
> I confess that I wish Hillary would go away and stay away.



Agreed. On both counts.


----------



## Foxee (Jan 21, 2020)

I confess that I ate the last cookie. It was me.

And I'm _so_ not sorry!


----------



## River Rose (Jan 25, 2020)

Confession 
That this is just crappy life
the tears
the pain
the knowing when you lost in the game. 
how does one surrender
give up
white flag
admit defeat


----------



## Ma'am (Feb 7, 2020)

I confess that I watch to see if people seem to be acting strangely whenever there's a full moon.

The next one is February ninth. It is called "the snow moon."


----------



## Amnesiac (Feb 7, 2020)

I confess to being an absolute believer in the highest good in the human race, whilst being a complete misanthrope, at the same time.


----------



## Amnesiac (Feb 7, 2020)

I also confess to being... _heteroflexible_. (This one took some guts to admit).


----------



## Ma'am (Feb 7, 2020)

I think it is very good to feel like you can be your authentic self.


----------



## Fiender (Feb 10, 2020)

I confess to being a caffeine/energy drink """addict""". My spouse loves to refer to it as an addiction.
I probably consume too much, buuut I'm naturally a low energy, slow metabolism person, so I need the boost. I said I confess, not that I apologize ;P


----------



## Olly Buckle (Feb 11, 2020)

Fiender said:


> I confess to being a caffeine/energy drink """addict""". My spouse loves to refer to it as an addiction.
> I probably consume too much, buuut I'm naturally a low energy, slow metabolism person, so I need the boost. I said I confess, not that I apologize ;P



I confess I don't really believe you about the metabolism. Someone did tests on people who claimed slow metabolism was responsible for various things, mostly that they were overweight. They slept in a room that was sealed so that all air went in and out one way and the amount of carbon dioxide given off could be measured. They didn't find a single slow metabolism person, very big people metabolised a little faster to maintain the extra, but basically we are all the same. Lacking in energy I can believe, but, assuming you have an adequate, mixed diet, I would be inclined to look for mental rather than physical causes. Unless of course it is a reaction to all that caffeine.


----------



## Fiender (Feb 12, 2020)

As someone who was an obese child and who lost the weight (went from 230lbs to 155 in 7-8 months) my metabolism _is_ very slow. I also suffer from depression, which does not help my energy levels.
Yeah, exercise and eating better help that, a bit. Not as much as a bit of caffeine in the morning.


----------



## Amnesiac (Feb 12, 2020)

Mainlining heroin really gets me charged up.


----------



## KenTR (Feb 12, 2020)

Fiender said:


> As someone who was an obese child and who lost the weight (went from 230lbs to 155 in 7-8 months) my metabolism _is_ very slow. I also suffer from depression, which does not help my energy levels.
> Yeah, exercise and eating better help that, a bit. Not as much as a bit of caffeine in the morning.



Exercise and eating better just might help a lot. 

Caffeine is indeed a Godsend, but nix the energy drinks. They're filled with crap. Overdosing on B vitamins can throw your body out of whack and even cause fatigue in the long run. Try to up your protein with more natural sources. Eat off a plate, not from a test tube.

I confess to knowing absolutely everything.


----------



## Gofa (Feb 13, 2020)

I should stop sleeping with her 
but she is just so tiring
i cant stay awake


----------



## Gofa (Feb 29, 2020)

I confess it was me Ma’am and you were sleeping at the time 
Therefore sadly some of my best work has gone unremembered


----------



## Irwin (Feb 29, 2020)

I confess that I ate the last muffin last night after drinking several margaritas, but it was a few days old and it was at risk of becoming stale, so it wasn't my fault.


----------



## Azwriter77 (Feb 29, 2020)

I admit that I don't know how to make a new thread could someone else help me out here . I'm on a mobile device by the way


----------



## Olly Buckle (Mar 2, 2020)

You will be somewhat restricted because you are a new member, when you have made ten posts things open up a bit, this is a way to discourage spam and seems to work.

However, if you go to the top of the page you will see,

Writing forums > The living areas > That's life > Confessions

in blue on the top left. Click on "That's life" and you will get a list of all the threads in it, of which "Confessions" is one.  At the top of the list just below where you clicked, on the left, is a brown coloured box with "Post new thread" in it, click on that and follow the instructions.

Edit, Sorry, concentrating on the instructions, welcome to the forum as well, always good to see new faces.


----------



## so_duhp0p (Mar 5, 2020)

I confess to wanting to do more than I can right now and to helping find catfishers.


----------



## Ma'am (Mar 6, 2020)

I confess to wanting more stories in this week's Lean and Mean flash fiction challenge! More votes, too! Tick tock, boardies!

https://www.writingforums.com/threa...lenge-03-02-20-quot-Falling-From-the-Sky-quot

https://www.writingforums.com/threads/186587-Lean-and-Mean-Vote-02-24-20-quot-A-Fight-quot

Come on, Olly! Come on, Irwin! I see your little green lights on.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Mar 6, 2020)

I confess to being really bad at writing to a story prompt. I go and look  down your prompt thread regularly, they look like really good prompts. I feel really dumb, but I don't feel inspired.


----------



## Irwin (Mar 6, 2020)

Ma'am said:


> I confess to wanting more stories in this week's Lean and Mean flash fiction challenge! More votes, too! Tick tock, boardies!
> 
> https://www.writingforums.com/threa...lenge-03-02-20-quot-Falling-From-the-Sky-quot
> 
> ...



I had an idea for a Falling From the Sky story, but I'm working on something else right now and only seem to be able to work on one project at a time. Maybe the next one.


----------



## KenTR (Mar 10, 2020)

I made eggs yesterday. Things were going poorly. I was distracted because I had forgotten to thaw two slices of bread for toast, so my synchronization was off. In my haste, I mistakenly grabbed cinnamon instead of pepper and dumped it on the eggs. I like a lot of pepper, so there was a lot of cinnamon.  Worse, I was in such a rush that I didn't realize that until I had started to mix it in. By then, it was too late. But I was hungry. I was stoked for those eggs. The last thing I wanted to do was start from scratch.

"It'll be ok." I told myself. "I'll just add some more salt. It's not so bad. I can do this."

I was wrong. 

After the third or fourth bite, I realized I was embroiled in what will surely stack up to be one of the darkest, most unpleasant moments of my life. As the mixture of eggs, onions, salt and cinnamon wickedly mocked my palate, I thought, "I'm going to wake up screaming. Any minute now, I'm going to wake up screaming and then all of this will be over."

But I didn't.

Very calmly, I rose, carried my plate to the garbage, and scraped it clean. But that wasn't enough. I tied up the garbage bag and took it out. I did not want the vestiges of that hateful abomination in my apartment. I ran across the street and got some beer and a bag of chips. That was my dinner. Toast and potato chips. And beer. My good friend beer. "You'll help me forget," I said to it as I downed the last gulp of my first bottle. "C'mon, beer, together you and I can put this all behind us and then we'll--"

I stopped. A deathly chill washed over me. My back stiffened. My stomach, already reeling from the cinnamon-infused eggs it had been forced to negotiate, seized up. Slowly, I rotated the little bottle until I could read the label.

It was Corona.


----------



## Gofa (Mar 19, 2020)

Maybe it was me
or another’s mess
But if not caught
I will not confess


----------



## Ma'am (Mar 29, 2020)

I just bought some long gold dangly earrings online and they were expensive. WHOOPSIE!!!!


----------



## tinacrabapple (Mar 29, 2020)

Oh well! Hope they look fabulous!


----------



## Ma'am (Mar 29, 2020)

Thank you!


----------

